# Items in Organic Spring Mix safe?



## asugrad96 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I may have screwed up already? I just took in two of the rabbits that were in need of rescuing in Florida and were part of the Bunderground Railroad Transport up the East Coast. I made a quick run into Costco before meeting to pick up the buns and saw an organic spring mix that looked quite yummy. AFTER feeding it for the first time I realized that in the list of ingredients are Red and Green Oak Leaves. I've been to MANY different sites on safe and toxic plants and read posts for hours. I read tons of conflicting info and still don't know whether or not I've done any harm to the boys. Everything in their box looked normal today and they seem to be acting just fine. Anyone with more experience than I with advice? No worries keep feeding it, those leaves can be picked out and the rest should be fine, quit feeding it just to be safe?


----------



## eclairemom (Jul 23, 2012)

That's what I feel my bunnies all the time. Just check my box and it says the same thing I've never had a problem. I guess the greens are called oak leaves because of the shape.


----------



## eclairemom (Jul 23, 2012)

Oak Leaf Lettuce



This type of lettuce is identifiable by its oak-leaf shape. It is a loose leaf type of lettuce where the leaves grow independently and not in a ball as the heading lettuces do. Oak leaf can be found in green and in popular red oak leaf varieties, where the leaves are tinged with a bit of red color.



Read more: Lettuce Leaf Plant Identification | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5471964_lettuce-leaf-plant-identification.html#ixzz21UN1HOSX


----------



## asugrad96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you! Oak Leaf Lettuce didn't dawn on me... LOL. I guess I am just so over paranoid about doing something wrong ....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 23, 2012)

I also buy spring mix for my girls. Just go easy on the spinach. Buy the stuff that is mostly lettuces and herb and not the 50 percent spinach. The bunnies can have some spinach but don't over do it.  It is wonderful that you rescued the bun's by the way.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't want to eat it either, if it contained oak leaves.


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 23, 2012)

Try the Organic Fresh Herb Mix. It has less spinach


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 23, 2012)

I buy those mixes too! There's a great red/green leaf romaine mix there too that I do in rotation :biggrin:


----------

